# my car cuts out for no reason



## stevekolar (Oct 14, 2008)

my car started acting up in september, almost as if it was losing signal to fire. Just going down the road cruising, the car will start backfiring and running horrible, play with the throttle and it evens out. Does it at random times and getting frustrated. So far i put in a new fuel pump, fuel filter, adjustable fuel pressure regulator, sparkplugs, distributor, cap, rotor, battery, checked and cleaned all grounds, unplugged and put dielectric grease on all electrical connections, and checked fuses. The car will stall at lights sometimes, other times idles good, i am at 23 degrees before top dead center timing, running premium fuel. Car has 7000 miles on the engine rebuild. I am still being told could be bad distibutor. Help Please. I cant keep throwing money at it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

With the ignition system, if you haven't installed new plug wires, at least do that.

An adjustable fuel pressure regulator is not needed. You should have purchased a Nissan OEM unit. The adjustable unit may not be working correctly. To check the pressure, tee-in a tempoarary fuel pressure gauge at the output side of the fuel filter. The readings at idle should be as follows:
- with vacuum hose connected to the fuel pressure regulator: 33 psi
- with vacuum hose disconnected from the fuel pressure regulator: 43 psi


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

might need to consider looking at the tps. i had the same problem on my sr 240. and cruising it starts bucking but when your accelerating it works fine. check tps voltage and see if you flat spot or drop to zero as you go from idle to wot


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

check your MAP/MAF sensors... youd be suprised how just cleaning them up will fix your problem...


----------



## stevekolar (Oct 14, 2008)

i have cleaned the maf and even removed the idle air control valve and cleaned that too. I put the new tps on, the old one did have a dead spot in it. but the car still cuts out. Lots of smoke and backfiring, feels like all ignition signal is cutting out. i ordered new ngk 7mm high performance wires but dont have them yet. i am about to run all new wires to distributor. i dont know what else to do.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

does this happen only when at idle? only when hot/cold? etc etc

im wondering if it could be your tune... perhaps too much fuel is going into your car at idle causing it to stall due to being flooded...

gotta love all the little things that drive ya crazy with cars... dont worry we will help out and find the gremlin


----------



## stevekolar (Oct 14, 2008)

the car stalls at idle and runs rough at random times. it can run great for two days then run horrible the next three. day or night, morning or evening, it don't care. i am still waiting on wires but i am about to whip out the wiring diagram and run new wires to the distributor. all this started after sitting for ten days and now nothing i do fixes it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's possible that the fuel injectors may be dirty. Run some good injection cleaner, like Techron, Redline SL-1 or BG products 44K, through the system; Give the cleaner about a week or two to do it's job.


----------

